# ZSK thread break help needed



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

I recently purchased a ZSK Sprint 5 and I'm having a problem with thread breaks. No matter what needle I used the thread breaks after stitching maybe a couple hundred stitches. Some times the thread shred and some times it just snaps. I just cleaned the bobbin case and oiled the hook and still the same problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Brenda

If this is a problem on all needles then this is more than likely a problem with the Rotary Hook. This could be Timing or a simple scratch on the hook that is causing the thread to get snagged. Check the hook timing setting and then check for scratches on the hook as well. More than likely this will be your problem unless someone messed up the tensions when shipping you the machine. Also check to make sure that the needle plate is centered properly with the needle down it should be in the middle of the hole. Last but not least check to make sure that the part that holds the basket of the rotary hook is not pushed too far into the hook. Hope all that makes sense. 

Rick


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I found that rotating the needle slightly to just right of center will help as well. The other issue is hooping. I've had problems with this as well. The hoops should be really tight. I get most of my thread breaks and shreds when it's not hooped just right.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

logoadvantage said:


> Brenda
> 
> If this is a problem on all needles then this is more than likely a problem with the Rotary Hook. This could be Timing or a simple scratch on the hook that is causing the thread to get snagged. Check the hook timing setting and then check for scratches on the hook as well. Rick


Hi Rick, thanks for the reply. I think you're right about the timing. I checked the main shaft position and it should be at 203 and it's at 207.7. When I try to set the main shaft it will not stay on 203. I found a youtube video on how to check the hook but I can't figure out where the brake, is once I turn the main shaft to 203. 
Do you have any idea how to do that? On the video he says to press the circle arrow to the right of the top green button. It doesn't do anything when I do that.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Laballa1 said:


> Hi Rick, thanks for the reply. I think you're right about the timing. I checked the main shaft position and it should be at 203 and it's at 207.7. When I try to set the main shaft it will not stay on 203. I found a youtube video on how to check the hook but I can't figure out where the brake, is once I turn the main shaft to 203.
> Do you have any idea how to do that? On the video he says to press the circle arrow to the right of the top green button. It doesn't do anything when I do that.


You have to tighten that bolt that holds the shaft. Its a pain, I know.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Most of the Sprint 5 machines do not have main shaft brakes like you saw on the video. All other sprint models do have the shaft brakes on them. On your machine you kinda need three hands. One to hold the shaft and the other two to work on the hook timing.

I have made several tools that I use for working on the sprint 5 mdels that do not have a main shaft brake on them. One thing that works is to remove the side panel and make a wedge of wood that fits between the belt and the frame of the machine. This just helps to hold the main shaft from moving too much when your tuning up the machine. 

When doing Hook Timing you can normally just hold the shaft in place by hand and get this setting right. 
It takes a little practice but I do it quite often and it works fine for doing that one setting. Maybe get a helper to assist you if needed. If you have to set needle depths which requires holding the shaft on every needle then I would highly suggest either buying the tool from ZSK or making the wedge tool to help you hold the shaft still. 

NOTE. Get at close as possible on that hook timing however if you are slightly off it normally will still sew just fine. Needle direction is also very crucial to running at high speeds. Check them and look in your manual for the diagram. It is very slightly angled not strait that works best. NOT much angle it is very very slight . 

Good Luck, This is minor stuff nothing is wrong with the machine just needs a little TLC and you will be up and running in no time !

Rick


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you two sooo much for the help. I got the timing down to 203.3 and its sews pretty good. I had a little shredding once and a loop. I'm going to check the angle of the needles and hopefully that will fix that. Again thank you. 

Thanks for the encouragement Rick. I've had this machine for almost a month and haven't successfully sewn anything. I think I'm on my way now! 

Brenda


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you purchase this machine new or used? If new, where was the seller in all of thus? You shouldn't have had to do anything-the seller should have correcte this.


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

pjmom60 said:


> Did you purchase this machine new or used? If new, where was the seller in all of thus? You shouldn't have had to do anything-the seller should have correcte this.


I bought it used.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Brenda

Glad you up and running and hopefully back to making some $$$. Check that outside edge of that hook for small scratches or burrs. If you have any they will snag the thread and cause shredding as well. Good Luck !


----------



## Laballa1 (Jul 20, 2007)

logoadvantage said:


> Brenda
> 
> Glad you up and running and hopefully back to making some $$$. Check that outside edge of that hook for small scratches or burrs. If you have any they will snag the thread and cause shredding as well. Good Luck !


Hi Rick,
I thought I was up and running after stitching two logos I am back to square one.
I was able to set the timing once and I stitched a logo twice with no problem. Then the third one it started the same thing again and I switched needles and still shredding and breaking. I went back to check the timing and it was back to 207.7. Now every time I set it to 203 and end the testing, I go back to test the timing and its back to 207.7. Am I missing a step?

Do you think I need to do a machine reset?


----------

